# pureoxia



## bigghouse (Aug 13, 2007)

hii everyone  i founda pureoxoa boston bottle. (14 fl. oz.) its a lightish blue bottle

 neck: 

 the seam stops at the neck


----------



## bigghouse (Aug 13, 2007)

bad picture

 base:


----------



## bigghouse (Aug 13, 2007)

does anyone no how old it is?? is it worth 5$??? and wat is peroxia??

 thanks anna[][][][]

 whole thing:


----------



## Precious Little (Aug 13, 2007)

I found this online: PureOxia was apparently a brand of gingerale made in Boston. It's associated with Moxie somehow. I bet some other forum folks can give you better info... 
 Doubt it's worth $5, but I could be wrong. 









 Word Mark PUREOXIA[/b]  (EXPIRED)  : GINGER-ALE. FIRST USE: 1899 . FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1899  Filing Date May 8, 1905   CHANGE IN REGISTRATION HAS OCCURRED   Registration Date January 15, 1907 Owner (REGISTRANT) PUREOXIA[/b] COMPANY CORPORATION WEST VIRGINIA BOSTON MASSACHUSETTS


----------

